# Festulolium or Itailian Ryegrass for quick pasture



## Don Pine (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going to move the herd to a rented farm this spring (so I can rejuvenate the home pasture). There's good grass over half the rented place, but the other half is clover stubble. Expecting I'll need the extra acreage by summer so I'm thinking about working the clover stubble up and drilling either Duo Festulolium or Green Spirit Italian Ryegrass. I've had no experience with either one, but from the info I've found I'm expecting quick pasture from either, and expecting 2 years grazing with the ryegrass and maybe 3 years from the festulolium. The festulolium would cost about $35 more per acre for seed, but might be worth the additional year of grazing? Any advice on either of these?


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Do some of both, maybe 1/3 Italian ryegrass 2/3 festulolium. The Itaian ryegrass will be faster establishing and more competative than the festulolium.


----------

